# Colors...



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Can someone explain the difference between Fawn and Fawn Bluie?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Fawn as in "regular" fawn would be a dog that has black pigment. Fawn bluie, or blue fawn, is fawn with blue pigment. Photographic example:

A blue fawn:










Versus fawn:










One has the black nose/mask, the other blue.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

That is pretty much what I thought it was. Thank you.

How about a red nosed fawn with blue accent hairs on the neck and tail?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If it had a red nose, I would think it was just a very diluted blue fawn, or coco fawn maybe? I really don't know the answer to that one! Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Awesome, I think we have a "diluted blue fawn" on our hands! I love it! ha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the dog?


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

these pics aren't the best because she shows up darker than she really is. but maybe this will give you an example of the blue on her neck. theres some on her tail and back of her neck as well.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not seeing blue on her??? 

She looks like a fawn red those in those picts to me.... I hate judging color on my PC and through picts though period because lighting makes a huge difference.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

The blue is on her neck, tail and the back of her neck (scruff area). yeah, when i took the pics it was hard to try and get the right color. i can only immagine what she looks like on some monitors! haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I also think she is a red fawn, tho I am not sure about the blue coloring on her chest, but I see what you are talking about. If she where a blue fawn she would have a light to dark blue masking on her face.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Her mother was blue brindle and her father was a red red nose. Perhaps she is a mystery.... thats my girl! I love this crazy dog!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She looks like a rednose/red or rednose/fawn to me, too. From the pics you posted, it looks like her neck is showing some collar stain that's discoloring the hair.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> She looks like a rednose/red or rednose/fawn to me, too. From the pics you posted, it looks like her neck is showing some collar stain that's discoloring the hair.


Yes, that is what I was thinking as well


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Its definately not collar stain because she rarely wears her collar since she stays inside. Plus, the same hair is on her tail and the back (scruff) or her neck. She also has a darker stripe going from the back of her head down her back. But the stripe is just darker yellow, not the blue. I wish I could get a better picture for you.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

It is what some people call ticking. There is other forms that people call ticked also. 

From what I understand if these are actual blue hairs at all dogs can inherit genes for both blue and red nose at the same time. They can be co dominant. This is how you get lilacs, although those are darker then your dog.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Old_Blood said:


> This is how you get lilacs, although those are darker then your dog.


What type of gene do you think I would need to cross her with in order to produce lilacs? What i really want is a champagne.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

advocatekennels said:


> What type of gene do you think I would need to cross her with in order to produce lilacs? What i really want is a champagne.


Breeding for color is not how proper breedings are done. 
Actually, color should be at the bottom of the list if even on it at all of the main factors such as temperament, health, working drive and proper structure.up: 
There are a TON of threads on breeding. Take a peek


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Yes, you are right about breeding for those things other than color. It still doesn't change the fact that I would LOVE to have a champagne colored dog! ha (May be that female thing - sort of like a ferret - attracted to jewels and shiny objects...) By seriously, I wouldn't breed for just a color. Im just curious about my dog's genes and other "what ifs.":roll:


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Also, as far as color goes, I have never been a fan of blue but I chose the blue female from OFK this time around. The first blue I have ever owned. I am partial to brindle and fawn because that is what i grew up with. But when Andy said, "Shes the first one that growled at me..." thats when I knew she was for me. So young yet already showing personality! So, I guess our female, Cynder, was chosen based on personality. Prior to that she was chosen because I know Andy has good dogs. They work and that is why I wanted pups out of this litter.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Well you can buy a Lilac or Champagne if you really want one. Even attempting to produce the color you might not end up with either in a whole litter. So it seems like a waste of breeding. 

I don't think dogs should be chosen on color. While I agree with OFK you have to like it I think that is ok when getting a pet, you can find a blue, black, red, ect colored dog that fits into your family. But when choosing from a breeder/working/show standpoint color is last I think. I also don't like blue at all! But ended up with one (not a pit though). I wanted a brindle, preferable a dark/black brindle. If I couldn't have that then I wanted a black pup. But the blue looked to be the best at the time. (one of the blues there were 2) It was a hard decision for us + input from the breeder. I was only getting the pup to show/work not even breed, but I couldn't let color cloud my vision. So like you we picked the right dog instead of the color I so badly wanted. I love her just the same, even if her coat isn't my favorite color.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

advocatekennels said:


> Yes, you are right about breeding for those things other than color. It still doesn't change the fact that I would LOVE to have a champagne colored dog! ha (May be that female thing - sort of like a ferret - attracted to jewels and shiny objects...) By seriously, I wouldn't breed for just a color. Im just curious about my dog's genes and other "what ifs.":roll:


 Color genetics can be pretty complex and you really need to know not only your dog but what is carried behind it that may possibly pop up.
http://www.ukcpitbull.com/encyclopedia2/tiki-index.php?page=Genetics+of+Color

FYI I am female too. 
LOL, but the extreme dilutes are my _least _favorite colors. Color preferences aren't a bad thing, just not something really important to me. I look at the total dog like I said.

The page I posted should help you understand the color genetics better


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Awesome, I will check that site out! Thank you. 

I guess since I grew up with a fawn and a brindle I am partial to those colors for sentimental reasons. But now that we operate a kennel and are starting to get engaged in weight pull and other sports with them I too chose the dogs based on other things than color. (Not to say i wouldnt go goo goo over a light fawn such as Sydney on here - she is absolutely beautiful!!) 

Our Saide dog has amazing drive and she gets excited whenever she just sees the weight pull harness. This is one reason we are getting her half brother. Plus he has a very feisty attitude already and is only 4.5 weeks old! He walked right over to us the first time we went to see them and started chewing on my shoe! It was so cute! Most of the other pups in that litter were black brindles and a couple fawns but he just sort of seemed to be the most spunky of the bunch. His color is interesting to me - but his personality is what won our hearts.


----------

